# Bank Bids



## BamBamm5144 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am bidding on a banking chain with three locations. Each location about 20 minutes from the other.

The bid is to include salting roughly 40x3 feet of side walk for each location, and plowing about an acre and half lot on each location.

I figure each location to take about an hour.

I was thinking of pricing it around 230 per push and salt for the sidewalk for each location.

Is that number insanely low, high?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is that $230 no matter how much snow? Also, who is clearing the side walk? 1 Hr. seems pretty quick for one person or do you have help? One more question: Are the branches 20 min. apart in rush hour traffic after a snow storm or 20 min apart at 2-3 am in the morning before everyone else is awake?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry. Shouldve been more specific. That would be for 6 or less. The lots are straight forward but I do have one other person helping.

To answer the second question, which is a good one, is before everyones awake.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you can really do each place in 1 Hr. then the price seems good to me, but these days it may be high! What it boils down to is will you profit at that number after paying your expenses. If the answer is yes, then you're good to go. If you're not making on it then why bother.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I hear. I don't really pay attention too much to what other guys are charging. What they make doesn't have anything to do with what I need to make.

I just want to remain competitive, and I have lowered a lot of overhead this year.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BamBamm5144;1059816 said:


> Yeah I hear. I don't really pay attention too much to what other guys are charging. *What they make doesn't have anything to do with what I need to make.*
> I just want to remain competitive, and I have lowered a lot of overhead this year.


Very good! 

The only thing I can add is make sure they're not looking for calcium on the walks vs. rock salt.

Good Luck.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just remember that banks take a little longer to plow during the day becuase of the traffic then it does at 2am in the morning along with the drive. It seems a little high to me for a hour worth of work, but then again if your area is willing to pay for it....perfect


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Aug 13, 2010)

Viper - Thanks for the reply. You have a good point there.

I went to the actual site today, instead of going off what they told me and each location will take about 1 1/2 - 2 hours with the obstacles.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That price then is close for a ballpark. Im not sure how much you are salting and what you get salt for. Good luck bam


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

BamBamm5144;1060010 said:


> Viper - Thanks for the reply. You have a good point there.
> 
> I went to the actual site today, instead of going off what they told me and each location will take about 1 1/2 - 2 hours with the obstacles.


like noted above, make sure they aren't expecting calcium to be applied and not rock salt. most, if not all, banks in our area require calcium to be applied and not rock salt (prevents pitting of the sidewalks, etc.)

other than that, you have a time frame in mind, so the price is worth your time, then it all looks good.


----------

